# 18 Sounds 8MB400



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't think anyone has tried these on here but I could be wrong. I will post up an actual review after some more listening time with the 8MB400. I've been running the 2118 for a few months now after trying the B&C. 

Specs:

8MB400



























































BC 8NDL51-8 specs 

8NDL51


JBL 2118H specs 

2118H



They will be mounted in the doors on a 1" MDF mounting baffle and powered by a Zapco 1000.4 bridged dual mono. 





Someday I will do an 8" midbass shootout.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Should be nice speakers.

You have a few beauts in that picture.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

looking forward to how you compare them to the B&C i have a pair of them in my doors what about them did you not like that made you change? I like them so far and they have a small magnet which works for my install they fit behind the door panels i like it.


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Let me know when you setup a test - I am in Peoria and would like to compare with you.

Where did you get your JBL at too?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

What about this driver looks almost like a neo version of the 8MB400. I guess the N in the model number is for Neodymium

8NMB420
http://www.eighteensound.it/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=256

The Distributer is here in Miami according to thier website. Think I will pay them a visit and see what they have.

Looking forward to your review, these are the three drivers I have been looking at for the last 2 weeks for midbass duties, But couldn't find much on the 18 sound 8MB400.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been VERY curious about the 18Sound drivers too. Please do keep us updated on what you like/dislike about them. They'll be paired with horns in your truck still correct??

Zach


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Robdoggz said:


> looking forward to how you compare them to the B&C i have a pair of them in my doors what about them did you not like that made you change? I like them so far and they have a small magnet which works for my install they fit behind the door panels i like it.



It's not that I didn't like the B&C, I just wanted to try something new. I can say that, between the B&C and the JBL, my personal preference is clearly the JBL. Amazing driver. That certainly doesn't mean that the B&C isn't a great driver in its own right, especially factoring in the deep mounting depth and weight of the JBL. 




M3NTAL said:


> Let me know when you setup a test - I am in Peoria and would like to compare with you.
> 
> Where did you get your JBL at too?


I bought a BNIB set off another forum and a back-up set off eBay. 





Here-I-Come said:


> What about this driver looks almost like a neo version of the 8MB400. I guess the N in the model number is for Neodymium
> 
> 8NMB420
> http://www.eighteensound.it/index.aspx?mainMenu=view_product&pid=256
> ...


Rafael at the distributor was great to deal with when I had a difficult time locating the 8MB400. Since I was looking at trying the 8NMB420 next, if you get a set and decide they are not what you are looking for, send me a PM. 





Boostedrex said:


> I've been VERY curious about the 18Sound drivers too. Please do keep us updated on what you like/dislike about them. They'll be paired with horns in your truck still correct??
> 
> Zach


Correct, they will be paired with horns and an IDQ15 in the center console.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

And do you have a pretty good idea of both HP and LP points that you'll be using on them? 

I'm having the hardest time trying to decide between dual 6.5" midbass drivers in each door or 1 of the uber high efficiency PA drivers like the 18sound, B&C, JBL, etc... So this review will be of VERY high interest to me.

Zach


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What is the rest of your system?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> And do you have a pretty good idea of both HP and LP points that you'll be using on them?
> 
> I'm having the hardest time trying to decide between dual 6.5" midbass drivers in each door or 1 of the uber high efficiency PA drivers like the 18sound, B&C, JBL, etc... So this review will be of VERY high interest to me.
> 
> Zach


Zach- 

It would the same as I have been running the B&C and the JBL which is 100hz - 800hz.


----------



## bentleyrb (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried to buy those from Rafael in January.
He said I needed a minimum order of $2,500.00!?

Are these the 4-ohm?

Looking forward to the review.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Mine are the 8 ohm. The 8 ohm are special order but the 4 ohm are special order with the minimum $2,500 order. Same with the B&C 8NDL51, they make a 4 ohm but you need to order 100 units.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> What is the rest of your system?


Were you talking to me or to ClineSelect?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You sir.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You sir.


HU: DRZ-9255
tweets: Scan derived ring radiators
mids: Dayton RS100
midbass: Right now the ID OEM/CX62 mids (just 1 per door at the moment)
subs: 2 DIYMA R12's
amps: Zuki ELEETS

The mids/tweets are on the dash/bottom of A-pillars, midbass in the lower door location, subs in the rear fiberglassed into sidewalls of car.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm too lazy to search.....what vehicle is it in?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It's in a 1st generation Scion xB.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

ClinesSelect said:


> Mine are the 8 ohm. The 8 ohm are special order but the 4 ohm are special order with the minimum $2,500 order. Same with the B&C 8NDL51, they make a 4 ohm but you need to order 100 units.


How much are they per driver? Both the 8 and 4 ohm. 

A minimum of $2,500 order; how many drivers does that include?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Griffith said:


> How much are they per driver? Both the 8 and 4 ohm.
> 
> A minimum of $2,500 order; how many drivers does that include?


The 18Sound are $120 each + shipping. I have no idea how many units are included in the minimum order.


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

First of all, sorry for bringing up 4 years old thread but it's only one I found discussing this driver...

Are there any more news/reviews about using this driver in car? How does it compare to JL ZR800, HAT L8, Peerles 8"...?


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to say that I am running the 6.5" version of this driver and I love it. Excellent midrange clarity and detail and it mates with my sub perfectly. I used to try to get all my front components to play as low as possible. Now I am starting to believe that drivers that roll off naturally at 70-80hz are the way to go because they seem to blend with the subwoofer much more naturally.


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

I found out I'll have to search 6.5" midbass instead of 8" as I'll have to completely redone lower part of door cards. 
Can you be more specific which driver you're using? 6NMB420,6ND430?


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the 6ND430, I am pretty sure they are 4 ohm but I don't remember right now. They are quite a bit bigger then your average car 6.5" so be sure to check the dimensions. I went with them because I didn't want to rebuild my doors to fit a pair of 2118s.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice looking driver


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nubz, what midrange did you use with 6ND430? I have second thoughts buying PA driver as I don't know which midrange to choose to match them in terms of loudness.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He is using horns with them.


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought so... Any recommendation for 3" midrange using along 6ND430?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

igor0203 said:


> I thought so... Any recommendation for 3" midrange using along 6ND430?


To pair with a pro-audio midbass? The only pro-audio 3" midrange of course  
FaitalPRO - Professional Loudspeakers Made in Italy 
FaitalPRO - Professional Loudspeakers Made in Italy 

Feel like the ferrite version is a better driver due to the demodulation ring (shorting ring). 

Else you could use a Beyma TPL-150 and not need to go with a 3-way front (midbass+midrange+tweeter) while still crossing low (around 1kHz). 

Kelvin


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those FaitalPRO drivers look promising. I'll pass Beyma as I don't have space for them but they look badass. 
You have any experience with those FaitalPRO drivers?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

igor0203 said:


> Those FaitalPRO drivers look promising. I'll pass Beyma as I don't have space for them but they look badass.
> You have any experience with those FaitalPRO drivers?


Nope... I'm also using horns with my 6ND430  

Kelvin


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like I'll be testing bunny 

Thanks for all info!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Horns here too.

You limited to a 3? I would take a look at the Faital since it is the most sensitive 3 that I have seen...Celestion has some 3s, but I don't know how easy it is for individuals to get them.


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm limited to 3" since Alfa Romeo 159 has small and quite shallow dashboard and there is no place for anything bigger. I mean...I could install something bigger but it would look silly and too big.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Pics of your doors? Just below the handle is a good spot 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Horns here too.
> 
> You limited to a 3? I would take a look at the Faital since it is the most sensitive 3 that I have seen...Celestion has some 3s, but I don't know how easy it is for individuals to get them.


Unity? Did you finish your project? Any pics? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## igor0203 (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't have any but I can take them if you want?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

ultra minis right now.

Never finished.



subwoofery said:


> Unity? Did you finish your project? Any pics?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> ultra minis right now.
> 
> Never finished.


Heh, welcome back to the dark side  
Dynamics FTW

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't stay away or stray for too long.

The unities are promising...I'll mess around with them another day, have to get a processor first to try out some ideas to see if I can make the system work the way I want it to.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

nubz69 said:


> I have to say that I am running the 6.5" version of this driver and I love it. Excellent midrange clarity and detail and it mates with my sub perfectly. I used to try to get all my front components to play as low as possible. Now I am starting to believe that drivers that roll off naturally at 70-80hz are the way to go because they seem to blend with the subwoofer much more naturally.


Couldn't agree with this more. Once you get accustomed to the dynamic range of a midbass that can do 110dB without breaking a sweat, it's hard to go back to 'conventional' car audio midbasses.

This doesn't necessarily mean that the midbass has to be high efficiency; but it doesn't hurt that's for sure.


----------

